# Fursona type and confidence?



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2012)

Is there a correlation between the choice of fursona and confidence level of owner? 
Oh yes that question rhymed. 

So, a lot of 'fursona stereotypes' threads seem to pop up here and I decided that it would be interesting to have a token investigation to see if there are actually general differences. 

This thread, which will soon have a poll, will determine any relationship between carnivorous/omnivorous/herbivorous fursona choice and apparant confidence level: please answer the following questions to determine your answers to both categories.

Section 1) Species
A) Do you associate yourself more often with carnivorous omnivorous of herbivorous fursonas, or consider it an equal mix? Try listing your top 5 species choices if you do not have a concrete fursona. 

Section 2) Confidence
A) Do you have to double check things, like having locked doors, often? (-1 for yes, +1 for no)
B) Do you keep secrets from other people for fear their judgements may be harsh? (-1 for yes, +1 for no)
C) Does other people's judgement influence the way you dress? (-1 for yes, +1 for no)
D) If you produce art do you consider it better than the average? (+1 for yes, -1 for no)
E) Even when the majority disagrees do you consider yourself on the right side of an argument? (+1 for yes -1 for no)

A higher score indicated higher confidence.

Please observe other people's scores before you commit to a vote on the poll, or if you're very confident and you know it you might just go ahead and vote right away. ;3


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 29, 2012)

My main fursona is Earth the wolf, so carnivore.

As for confidence, low. I think I'm one of the only ones who got a -1 score.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2012)

Omnivore, Moderate confidence.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

No discernable trend yet then.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

Carnivorous moderate confidence, I just trust my pack


----------



## LavvytheJackalope (Aug 2, 2012)

Herbivorous, low confidence. ; v;


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

Omnivore (skunk) and extremely low confidence according to your test, but I kind of have to question that. 

I mean, for C), Unless you dress like a complete idiot and/or are the "sweat pants and crocs erryday" type, I refuse to believe that you don't at all let other's judgement influence your wardrobe choices.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 2, 2012)

Carnivorus, moderate confidence (+2 score).


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Omnivore (skunk) and extremely low confidence according to your test, but I kind of have to question that.
> 
> I mean, for C), Unless you dress like a complete idiot and/or are the "sweat pants and crocs erryday" type, I refuse to believe that you don't at all let other's judgement influence your wardrobe choices.



The questions are pretty erroneous anyway, I must say. Ignore them if you want.


----------

